# Graves Disease Support Welcomed!



## CaseyR (Jan 19, 2017)

Hi all! I am hoping there is someone here who might share the same experience as me. I am a 37yo mom of 2. I also live with celiac disease, diagnosed in 1998. While in the ER on Dec 25, 2016 a 3.5cm nodule (yes...large) was found on the right sided of my thyroid. After a untrasound we found the nodule is solid with calcifications and a halo. Because I had a CT with contrast in the ER they are not able to do the up-scan at this point. Lab work indicated Graves' disease. 
TSI 223
TSH .20 
The surgery doc (an ENT doc) and endo doc talked and agreed the best course of action is surgery to remove both the thyroid and nodule. The nodule will then be sent off for biopsy. I am on a beta blocker and thyroid suppressant. I am scheduled for surgery on Feb 17 if my blood work is normal. 
My concern is this is happening SO fast! The nodule was discovered December 25. I have only met the surgeon (ENT doc) and not the endo Doctor. They have both been talking with each other regarding my situation. I am currently waiting to get in to see her but it could be a while.....like after the surgery! 
Also surgery to remove the thyroid is a BIG deal. I am not sure I have another option. It is either kill off the thyroid with the radioactive stuff and then remove the nodule with surgery or surgery to remove everything. My surgeon is triple board certified and is considered a very experienced in thyroid surgery. He also has experience with Mayo clinic in the thyroid area. The endo doc also specializes in thyroid and autoimmune. 
So questions are:
1. Is this my only option......is there a natural option available?
2. Is there a way to save the thyroid?
3. I am very nervous about being on mess for the rest of my life. It might be a control thing but I am considered a healthy young woman......even though this post paints a very different picture! I would like to avoid relying on the pharmaceutical industry to live for the rest of my life ????,
4. Is anyone out there in the same boat? Everything I have searched is just graves or just the nodule. 
5. Because the nodule is so large they are suspicious but optimistic it is not cancerous. He said because of the size iboth the surgeon and endo doc recommend removal. 
6. Is the graves an official diagnosis even after one blood test. Oh yes and there is a family history of both graves, hash(??) on my mothers side.

Thanks so much and thanks for this board! I always forget to ask these questions but hope this will help me process everything better to ask good questions of the Doctors. 
Casey


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> So questions are:
> 1. Is this my only option......is there a natural option available?*No - they need to remove the thyroid to remove the nodule. Make them take all of it - leaving 1/2 only causes issues trying to stabilize on replacement medication*
> 2. Is there a way to save the thyroid?*Nope*
> 3. I am very nervous about being on mess for the rest of my life. It might be a control thing but I am considered a healthy young woman......even though this post paints a very different picture! I would like to avoid relying on the pharmaceutical industry to live for the rest of my life ,*Life goes on after having your thyroid removed - key is to have proper labs run post op and finding a doctor to prescribe enough hormone.*
> ...


I know you are in shock - it really is the best option to remove with the size of the nodule and positive TSI. No need for any more scans or uptake as you have a large nodule and positive TSI antibodies.

Be sure to interview the surgeon - make sure they do at least 4-5 thyroid surgeries per week - experience counts here. Many newer surgeons are using minimally invasive and the scar can be less than 1".

Hang in there - if you are having issues with anxiety as for some lorazapam to take the edge off. I had to take it prior to my thyroid removal as I was a wreck. Knowing what i know today , I wish I had done it immediately and not tried anti thyroid med's for 4+ years. I feel much better on thyroid hormone replacement than I did taking anti thyroid med's.


----------

